# male names please.



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

I see your user name has opera in it. Do you like opera? One of my favs is Phantom. You could call your guy Phantom.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Did the litter have a theme? What names are your family tossing around?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Athello, Squiggles, Chopper, Charlie, Benny.... I dunno lol


----------



## Scott (Dec 18, 2010)

opera330 said:


> My family brought home a beautiful golden boy on Saturday. Our problem we all want a different names. Help! Suggestions!


I know EXACTLY what you are going through. We just had the same discussion 7 days ago and I wish I could give you some advice, but its a hard decision.

Just as an aside - We didn't decide on a name until after we got the pup home. Murphy seemed to fit him. My youngest daughter was lobbying hard for "Root Beer". It was close.


----------



## busterbee (Dec 3, 2010)

We are going through the same agonizing process right now! We bring our little guy home on the 15th. My 4 year old son wants to name him "Ghostbusters"... I'm open to any ideas as well!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

busterbee said:


> We are going through the same agonizing process right now! We bring our little guy home on the 15th. My 4 year old son wants to name him "Ghostbusters"... I'm open to any ideas as well!


Ghostbusters! I love it. What kids come up with is just too funny. My daughter wanted us to name ours Rainbow Sprinkles, LOL! How bout something from Ghostbusters, like Gozer, that was the name of the ghost they were trying to defeat in the first Ghostbusters.


----------



## opera330 (Nov 14, 2010)

*The issue is there ae four of us this time*

First golden: Higgins I loved it and him
Second golden Babe loved the one syllable and the dog but did not love the name

Contenders for this pup Bear, Beau, Hobbes, Taz,Keeper, Shelby, Colby, Mac Brinkley

I really loved Beau but I knew of a golden boy who died of a young age in his pedigree.. Karma


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

We choise a name that was linked to something in our life after bouncing lots of funny names around and themed names, boys names, famous names, typical names etc etc! It was hard, we all wanted different ones! We then went to vote! Each family member wrote their 3 top names and we compiled them and then they each chose a worst name privately and handed it in to the juror. The worst names then got thrown out no matter what even if it had been someones favourite one. The remaining names got listed and the same happened again. When we were left with the final list we voted openlyto see which name got the most votes. In our case it was Chester! Not my first choice but a second so okay! It worked as it meant although it meant some may not get their favourite names in the final vote list no-one will get the names they hate most in it as how awful would it be to end up with a family dog named something you hated as everyone else liked it and you were outnumbered?! This way everyone has a fair go at a choice of like and dislike.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

As you can tell from my dogs, they are named after American cities, although I'm from Canada!!!! 

I really like Shelby or Colby.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes kids names are so funny. Our family classic is when we were tying to name our grey cat and my daughter said 'I know! Lets call her GREYEY!' Classic! We still bring it up now and laugh hysterically over twelve years later much to her disgust! Of course when we were trying to name Chester we couldnt resist asking her if she was going to suggest 'Goldie' or 'Creamy'!


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

busterbee said:


> We are going through the same agonizing process right now! We bring our little guy home on the 15th. My 4 year old son wants to name him "Ghostbusters"... I'm open to any ideas as well!


EGON!!!! That'd be my pick.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Dunkin', Buster, Copper, Todd, Calvin, Flurry, Crosby, Sydney, Heinz, Troy, Rooney, Red, Jackson, Tallin, Ridge, Rider, Ryder, Smush, Edmund, Harry, Sirius, Cadence, Ridge, Ripley


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

How about Seamus?


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

FinnTastic said:


> Dunkin', Buster, Copper, Todd, Calvin, Flurry, Crosby, Sydney, Heinz, Troy, Rooney, Red, Jackson, Tallin, Ridge, Rider, Ryder, Smush, Edmund, Harry, Sirius, Cadence, Ridge, Ripley


you beat me to Crosby! Dang lol

Also..I'd suggest Sirius for a black dog..but thats just my geeky harry potter-ness kicking in =D

PS..Teddy is a GREAT name =D


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

It took me 2 days before I found Ranger's name. It really helps when you have a theme in mind...I knew i wanted something outdoorsy for him so went through a bunch of nature/woodsy names.

If you're looking for one syllable names...

- Ace
- Zeus
- Zac
- Bach
- Colt
- Nate
- Czar
- Finn
- Mac
- Max
- Hawk
- Flynn
- Jet
- Lance
- King
- Tank

Some of my favs:
- Rodeo
- Ryder
- Rowdy
- Romeo
- Laker
- Keeper
- Major
- Hunter
- Gavin
- Jagger
- Cognac


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Scott said:


> Just as an aside - We didn't decide on a name until after we got the pup home. Murphy seemed to fit him. My youngest daughter was lobbying hard for "Root Beer". It was close.


This is hilarious!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi,
We live out west and named our dog Buckskin. I love the city idea - how about something related to gold, like "Klondike"?

When you meet your boy he'll let you know!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

bioteach said:


> Hi,
> . I love the city idea - how about something related to gold, like "Klondike"?


name of city/county he comes from is good (if you like the names!)
Have a favorite actor, song, place, musician?

related to gold: the other week DH decided he wanted to name a golden "Sam" after some gold minor mentioned in old ballad.
I would like to name a golden guy "Rush" - (no relation to Gold Rush line)


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

We had such a difficult time with names. I didn't like any of the names DH picked and he didn't like any of the names I picked. Since it was his first dog, I let him ultimately choose the name. So we tried to make a short list of his favorite names. When we finally brought our puppy home, we realized that Chester was the best fit for him.

I think it's a good idea to make a list of a few names you like and then see which one seems to fit your puppy the best.


----------



## opera330 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Thank you*

The decision is pending but closer thanks for all of the suggestions!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

I read that dogs respond best to a name with two syllables - the last syllable being a vowel sound. Pronounced like "Pep-ee", "My-you", "Ro-lo". Also recommended: names that don't sound like an obedience command and the first letter of the name not be an "S" since 'sit' and 'stay' are used so much. But the dog will learn his name no matter what.

I like "Barney" and "Charlie".

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Conoad (Dec 15, 2010)

I love Hobbes and Mac! So sweet! Our goldens were Abe and Eli.


----------



## Shajda (Aug 24, 2010)

What about Karat?


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

Emmett 
Porter


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

MidasMom said:


> Ghostbusters! I love it. What kids come up with is just too funny. My daughter wanted us to name ours Rainbow Sprinkles, LOL! How bout something from Ghostbusters, like Gozer, that was the name of the ghost they were trying to defeat in the first Ghostbusters.


You should add "and my OH" right after "What kids" and before "come up with is just too funny".... my boyfriend wanted to name Molson.... "CHEESEBURGER!" :doh: :doh:! 


To the OP, I'm looking forward to hearing what you decide for your pup!


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Kids! Our Golden, Mack, was named by my son after one of the Rescue Heroes, Matt Medic. When I pointed out to my then seven-year-old son that “Mack” and “Matt” were actually two different names, my son responded, with unwavering childhood logic, that it was okay that the dog’s name was different, after all, Mack was a dog.

Made perfect sense to him.

- Tania


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I will never forget the day a family came into adopt Bugs, a bunny from the shelter. Their 4 year old daughter triumphantly came running up to me and announced that the bunny would be named "Bob". I'm pretty sure Bugs was a girl. Their dog whom they adopted from the shelter a year earlier was "Piece of Wood". They call him Woody.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

opera330 said:


> First golden: Higgins I loved it and him
> Second golden Babe loved the one syllable and the dog but did not love the name
> 
> Contenders for this pup Bear, Beau, Hobbes, Taz,Keeper, Shelby, Colby, Mac Brinkley
> ...


I love Keeper and Brinkley.  

If it was opera - I would have immediately jumped in with -

Tristin (because I love the character from the James Herriot books).


----------



## Kathy Hall (Jan 3, 2011)

I vote for archie!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Kids and names are so funny. My baby brother (is 5 now) named my parents last 2 additions ¨little foot¨and ¨hammer¨.

When DH and I brought home the last puppy we didnt name him for about a week. he came as Cooper and I wanted Braidie but while we didnt know what to call him we were saying Buddie to call him something...come here little buddie. Buddie just stuck...

Good Luck with the name picking and congrats on the new little one!


----------



## busterbee (Dec 3, 2010)

Cheeseburger, Root Beer, Rainbow Sprinkles... I better not let my boys read this forum or else they will be getting some good ideas from y'all! 

Great suggestions everyone- I like the Egon idea from Ghostbusters- that may be a good compromise.


----------

